# WIN XP lässt sich nimmer starten



## domione (9. März 2003)

hallo leute. ich bin gerade am verzweifeln und brauche dringend rat. es geht darum das ich am mittwoch (12-03-03) ein abschluss projekt halten muss vor prüfern usw. leider ist mein win xp nun nimmer ganz funtionsfähig. habe meine platte zwar 2 partitionen aber die wichtigen sachen sind auf der partition wo auch win xp drauf ist. tja datensicherung ist leider schon zu alt. will ich nun win xp starten, kommen jetzt nur noch 0en und 1er, vorher versuchte es wenigstens zu starten, dann kam kurz ein blauer bildschirm (kenn ihn schon daher weiß ich, das es ein hard bzw in meinem fall ein software fehler ist). tja danach startete mein pc immer wieder neu, komme auch nicht über den abgesicherten modus rein. naja jetzt kommen halt nur noch 0en und 1er wenn es starten will. ich hab dann meine platte genommen und sie bei einem freund drangehängt der auch win xp hatte. wir haben dann mal alle daten von der 2en partition auf seinen pc gesichert, das ging ja noch. bei der 1en partition (wo win xp drauf ist), kann man zwar zugreifen und alle ordner sehen usw., man kommt auch in manche rein, nur nicht auf den "desktop" und auf "eigene datein" usw. also auf die ordner auf die ich zugreifen müsste um meine alten daten zu sichern. habe die partitionen im ntfs format. gehe ich nun auf den ordner "eigene datein" kommt ein warnhinweis wo steht "zugriff auf (jetzt) d:blablabla nicht gestattet". was kann ich da noch tun um meine daten wieder zu bekommen??? hab nun aus der 2en partition noch mal 2 gemacht und auf einer winxp oben, damit ich wenigstens wieder arbeiten kann. nur brauche ich von dort noch einige sachen für mein projekt, sonst wird es leicht stressig.

system winxp pro
format ntfs


ps: kann ich etwa mit linux suse/mandrake noch drauf zugreifen???


----------



## Locke (9. März 2003)

Ich würde mal mir ner Knoppix - CD booten. Damit kannste wenigstens die Daten retten. Erhältlich bei Ct´ oder auch PC-Welt.

Locke


----------



## dfd1 (9. März 2003)

Das Problem ligt am Bootmanager. Hatte es auch. Bei mir nützte nur eine Neuinstallation. 

Ob du mit Knoppix zugreiffen kannst, ist nicht sicher. Aber Downloaden kannst du sie unter www.knoppix.com. Ganz unten findest du eine Liste mit Mirrors.
Try it.


----------



## domione (9. März 2003)

danke schon mal euch beiden. werde es mal mit knoppix versuchen. dauert halt nochn bissl. bis sowieso von linux immer mehr begeistert. office von ms benutze ich nur noch gelegentlich. naja wenns mit knoppix net hinhaut werde ich es mal mit mandrake probieren oder suse. danke schon mal für deinen ratschlag locke, so brauch ich wenigstens im mom nix installieren 

melde mich dann wieder

mfg dom


----------



## domione (9. März 2003)

ha wieder ein grund mehr auf linux umzusteigen 

es hat geklappt und knoppix is auch geil, werd mir noch weitere linux live cd´s besorgen und mal alle durchprobieren. es ist einfach nur genial, bin von mandrake schon so begeistert gewesen.

einfach traumhaft, mit winxp komm ich nciht an meine daten aber dafür mit linux  mandrake oder knoppix is egal schaffens beide was xp nicht schafft oder schaffen will 

mfg dom

ps: danke danke danke danke, somit ist meien projektarbeit gerettet.


----------

